# Huge Hillside Private Farm Dump - Need Advice



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

Greetings,
Up til now I've done all my hunting underwater, but I've been offered access to a large farm property that's been operational since 1840. The owner indicated the family has been dumping on this lengthy hillside since the 1840's. I picked an area at the base of the hillside where I thought the earliest dumping likely occurred.
I don't have a probe, so I just dug a test hole, about 4' long and about 2' deep.
:




I found nothing in the hole, nor is there anything sticking out from the hillside edge of the hole. Here are some more pics of the area:



I used this old wagon wheel as a guide for where to start the digging; I also walked the length of the grade, and about 100' across, newer trash was evident on the surface.



Question: Should I continue down in this first test hole, or should I start testing on the slope face?

Thanks for any help you provide!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 15, 2020)

Did he say when they stopped dumping their. I would look around and try to see were any glass or other trash mite be. If you have a metal detector use it to find a spot where it beeps a lot which could mean there is metal trash And bottles.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 15, 2020)

On these hillside dumps, I walk the top of the hill and watch for glass/trash up there to get a sense of where the actual dumping took place.  Usually they were just tipping a bucket to dump the trash so most of it stayed high on the hillside.  It looks like a pretty stable hillside, so much of the trash should be evident close to the surface.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 15, 2020)

Also maybe dig right next to the wheel. It could have caught some bottles while they were going down the hill


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 15, 2020)

*Is there a reason you haven't checked the bottom of the water body at the dump site?  That's where the trash was intended to wind up, if not immediately, then eventually.*


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Did he say when they stopped dumping their. I would look around and try to see were any glass or other trash mite be. If you have a metal detector use it to find a spot where it beeps a lot which could mean there is metal trash And bottles.


Not specifically, he just said the entire stretch of hillside was used. It makes sense though that it would have been used left-to-right, as the left end of the hillside was closest to their farmhouse.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> On these hillside dumps, I walk the top of the hill and watch for glass/trash up there to get a sense of where the actual dumping took place.  Usually they were just tipping a bucket to dump the trash so most of it stayed high on the hillside.  It looks like a pretty stable hillside, so much of the trash should be evident close to the surface.


 
So, you think I should abandon the test hole & look higher up?


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Also maybe dig right next to the wheel. It could have caught some bottles while they were going down the hill



I like that idea - thanks.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Is there a reason you haven't checked the bottom of the water body at the dump site?  That's where the trash was intended to wind up, if not immediately, then eventually.*



No water body available to me at this location Harry - I wish there was!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 15, 2020)

*Your second image appears to show water -- a lake, perhaps -- at the bottom of the slope.  A perceptual phenomenon, I guess.  
. . . You were at the bottom of the slope looking up, and the "water" is actually sky?  Must be.*


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 15, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Your second image appears to show water -- a lake, perhaps -- at the bottom of the slope.  A perceptual phenomenon, I guess.
> . . . You were at the bottom of the slope looking up, and the "water" is actually sky?  Must be.*


Ah, I see your point, it looks like mist on a lake, but, as John Lennon imagined: "Above us, only sky"...


----------



## RCO (Jul 15, 2020)

have you seen any evidence of old bottles ? did they indicate if the dump has ever been dug before ? 

usually at large dumps it be more obvious by now where they dumped things but I've been to old farms before and walked around and looked everywhere and not found 1 thing


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2020)

If there ever was a dump there, there should be some evidence. at least some broken glass shards on the surface, rusty cans, ect, ect. I wouldn't dig any where with no obvious evidence something is there. Keep looking, walk the whole hillside. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> If there ever was a dump there, there should be some evidence. at least some broken glass shards on the surface, rusty cans, ect, ect. I wouldn't dig any where with no obvious evidence something is there. Keep looking, walk the whole hillside. LEON.



kind of feel the same way too , if the site was being used heavily and for that long , should be some evidence visible in that general area of a dump .

especially 40's or 50's era dumping , more possible older 1870's - 1900's era stuff might be well hidden but newer stuff likely wouldn't


----------



## Greg1780 (Jul 16, 2020)

Gravity can’t be ignored. The oldest items would move to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 16, 2020)

If u cant find dump I would get a probe and find the homestead and look for the privy there usely within 50 ft of homestead downhill away from the water supply.usely to the east of homestead so the stink didnt blow towards house. Or if there is a creek or a body of water close to the homestead that be a good place to look also.if you find privy here should be numerous holes in same general location. Good luck and would love to see any findings


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 16, 2020)

If these was a house there before running there will be privys.on average say 1940's.find them an you will find 1940s an deaper ya go all the way 1840 if info is correct. There's good videos on YouTube that show you how to find them privys also


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 16, 2020)

Water


----------



## American (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, you need a probe.  A hundred feet is too much area to be digging deep trenches through roots haphazardly.  My experience with hillsides has been good, but I the good stuff was always very deep.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve found a large area of the slope with considerable surface items of all descriptions, the older items being 10’s & 20’s. Going to wait for the early fall to start excavating - I’ll update when good things appear...


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I’ve found a large area of the slope with considerable surface items of all descriptions, the older items being 10’s & 20’s. Going to wait for the early fall to start excavating - I’ll update when good things appear...



sounds interesting , there stories were true that it was a long time dump if there is evidence of dumping and older bottles in the area . who knows what might be in it , likely a few interesting items


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I’ve found a large area of the slope with considerable surface items of all descriptions, the older items being 10’s & 20’s. Going to wait for the early fall to start excavating - I’ll update when good things appear...




Sounds like a good sign. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh my gosh! You couldn't ask for a better situation! Old dump, plenty of area to dig, sounds like permission to dig anywhere! What a dream that would be! (I'm so jealous... =D )


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 23, 2020)

Just dig the bl#&dy thing!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 24, 2020)

Test dig a hole at the bottom and work your way up until you hit glass. It may take a couple tries before you hit a glass layer. Good Luck!


----------

